# Reparacion de licuadora



## Acabrera78 (Sep 8, 2012)

hey fijense que el motor de la licuadora se fundió que solucion me podrian decir para repararla respondan se los agradecere.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 8, 2012)

....comprar otra??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2012)

que lleves el motor a un bobinador


----------



## Acabrera78 (Sep 9, 2012)

gracias man lo voy a llevar


----------

